# Found This Bottom Winding Pocket-Watch Like Longines In Buenos Aires



## coreygu (Feb 8, 2014)

Found this bottom winding longines inkwell clock, I guess, in an old house in Buenos Aires

It's quite cool and I can't find any other examples anywhere...definately has an 1880's looking pocket watch face based on my research

There are two tiny screws holding the top the bottom on the bottom and i'm afraid to open it!!!

Anybody out there know anything about these?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

That is neat! Very NICE!!!

Lucky You :notworthy:


----------



## coreygu (Feb 8, 2014)

Hehehe...what is it?!


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

What a great idea. Certainly a very unusual - shall I say - adaptation.

How do you wind it?


----------



## coreygu (Feb 8, 2014)

It winds with a key from the bottom...also a key is used to adjust the time...from the bottom


----------

